# Commencal 2014



## BikingMax (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemamd schon eine Ahnung was es 2014 neues bei Commencal gibt und was an den aktuellen Bikes verändert wird?


----------



## Vince Vega (5. Juni 2013)

Meta AM in 27,5 Zoll und 29 Zoll, SX bleibt bei 26 Zoll.
Eventuell die Möglichkeit die Meta Rahmen mit Dämpfern mit Piggybag zu bestücken. Dies ist aber noch in der Testphase. Remy Absolon fährt aber schon den Prototyp 650B mit Piggybag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingMax (5. Juni 2013)

ok. Die Geometrien von den 26" bleiben?


----------



## Impact (5. Juni 2013)

In Vergleich zu Aktuellen Modellen, werden die Decals auf dem Rahmen nicht mehr so schön sein. Sieht man teilweise bei scho bei einigen wenigen 2013er Modellen.


----------



## B2302 (18. Juli 2013)

die neuen Modelle sind online: http://www.commencal-store.com/
Hiphop soso, ist wohl ein besseres Slopestyle/4X-Gerät?! Sonst verstehe ich die Zwischennische nicht!

Die Website wurde gerelauncht, sieht meiner Meinung aber schlechter aus als vorher, vorallem ist es unübersichtlicher! 
Die Meinung mit den Decals kann ich auch nachvollziehen, ich würde gerne mal das Oberrohr von oben sehen, da gibt es kein Bildmaterial zu. Was ich ganz gut finde ist es, dass es bei einer Rahmenfarbe bleibt, pro Linie...

Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungswerte, ob die Neonfarben lichtecht sind, wer hat ein Rad, das viel der Sonne ausgesetzt wurde, verblasst der Lack mit der Zeit?!

Ich muss mich wohl bald entscheiden, ob ich noch ein 2013er Meta anschaffe, oder mich mit 650B anfreunde...


----------



## ac-aachen (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand von Euch, welche Schriftart, der 2014 Reihe des Commencals V3 ähnelt?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Juli 2013)

Hat sich erledigt...


----------

